
The new way your boss can tell if you’re about to quit your job - dsr12
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/04/11/new-way-your-boss-can-tell-if-youre-about-quit-your-job/
======
wjossey
I’ve spent the past two years building a non AI, non ML, human based approach
to talent development and retention, so I can safely call BS on IBMs approach.

People leave for a multitude of reasons, and while some are more common than
others, every person has unique motivations and needs that drive their
choices.

Sometimes it’s money.

Sometimes it’s the commute.

Sometimes it’s the work.

Sometimes it’s their manager.

Sometimes it’s.......

We encourage companies to think about how to coach and train their managers to
identify these needs at a human to human level, rather than relying on a
computer to try to figure this out. Building a meaningful relationship between
a manager and a report is critically important, and if you do this, you’re far
more likely to know well in advance when someone is thinking about leaving
because it’ll have been discussed.

The move towards quantifying employees is a bad one and will backfire long
term if it comes with further atrophy of the important skills every manager
needs to develop.

Shameless plug- I do free mentoring for managers every day of the week. Would
love to help anyone out there who is a manager or leader and needs someone to
talk to.

[https://freemanagermentors.com](https://freemanagermentors.com)

I also own a company that runs a remote cohort program for managers and
leaders, which focuses on helping managers be their best for their people.

[https://connect.eagerlabs.com](https://connect.eagerlabs.com)

It’s my small way of trying to help make sure we don’t cede responsibility for
being great managers to computers, just so we can say we “use AI”.

~~~
jaclaz
JFYI, Mr.Parker Pyne (Agatha Christie, circa 1934):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parker_Pyne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parker_Pyne)

>He has a theory that there are five main types of unhappiness and all are
logically solvable.

~~~
wjossey
Thanks for sharing. Hadn’t ever read those novels (just sometimes see BBC
remakes of the books).

While I don’t try to make people happy, I feel like I should put that on my
business card :)

------
ramblerman
> For instance, the system spotted one software engineer who hadn’t been
> promoted at the same rate as three female peers who all came from the same
> top university computer science program. The women had all been at IBM for
> four years, but worked in different parts of the sprawling company. While
> her manager didn’t know she was comparing herself to these women, the
> engineer was all too aware her former classmates had been promoted and she
> hadn’t, Gherson said. After the risk was flagged, she was given more
> mentoring and stretch assignments and remains at IBM.

There is no evidence she was planning to leave in the first place. I'd like to
see a proper experiment that shows higher retention in a double blind, this
sounds like marketing BS.

~~~
weego
It also sounds more like it's a sales pitch to implement personal development
like the Valentine's Day approach to relationships. Make an effort once a year
and hope it's enough. Why would it take so called AI to do what her line
management should be implementing as standard across the board for anyone, let
alone top university grads?

------
aiCeivi9
Wasn't that old Big Data/ML joke how big corporation supplied ML solution
vendor with all available data to search for correlations and the result was:
"People are more likely to quit job if they visit linkedIn".

------
wjossey
Non paywall version: [https://www.unionleader.com/news/business/the-new-way-
your-b...](https://www.unionleader.com/news/business/the-new-way-your-boss-
can-tell-if-you-re/article_1d0df8a1-9d9d-5f09-a8d0-be26e2585e92.html)

~~~
NikkiA
It might be non-paywall, but it's GDPR blocked.

